# Muskegon State Game Area



## Blues Traveler (May 1, 2004)

Looking for some info on squirrel hunting in/near Muskegon. I'm a deer hunter with a jones for getting back in the woods. Any info you can share for a newbie to small game would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

